#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Heat Exchanger books

## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
It was an education to go through the Heat Exchanger Design Handbook authored by Mr. T. Kuppan. The author should be complemented for his attempt in compiling relevant and useful information for all types of heat exchangers covering design concepts, materials, fabrication, quality control and other in-service related problems. So far, many practicing engineers need to refer to several books/codes to know the various aspects relating to heat exchangers. The author has done his best to bring out the Handbook for ready reference with formulae, data and with good illustrations. This reference book will be very useful to consultants, designers, manufacturers and users of heat exchangers and will also serve the interests of educational institutions. I hope this book will benefit the industry and will find worldwide acceptance. 
---A. Srinivasulu, FNAE, CE (India), FIE., Managing Director, Germanischer Lloyd Industrial Services India Pvt.Ltd.,Chennai, INDIA Formerly Director, Engg. and R&D, BHEL, New Delhi, INDIA 
This book is a compendium of several topics pertaining to the design of heat exchanger design. Besides basic concepts and thermal design of heat exchangers, inclusion of topics such as mechanical design, materials selection, fabrication, quality control and testing during heat exchanger manufacture is a speciality of this treatise. It is rare to find such a volume integrating several topics giving a throughness to the design of heat exchangers. The book addresses to the need of both academics (UG and PG level) and practitioners. 
---Prof. S. Subramanyam, Ph.D., Former Vice-Chancellor, Bharathiar University,Coimbagtore, INDIA 
The Heat Exchanger Design Handbook is a valuable addition to the thermal engineering literature. It is an excellent source book for heat exchanger design and is unique in that it gives a comprehensive coverage of such topics as mechanical design of-, corrosion in-, and materials for heat exchangers that are generally not touched upon in-depth in books of this genre. The chapter of Heat Exchanger Thermohydraulic Fundamentals will be a very useful reference for teachers of this subject. Practising engineers should find this book a veritable goldmine of information on all aspects of heat exchangers - conception, design, fabrication, inspection and maintenance. I am sure that the monumental task creditably accomplished by the author, keep this tome as a centerpiece of the heat exchanger literature for many years to come. 
---Prof. V. M. Krishna Sastri, Ph.D.(Delaware), Fellow ASME, Fellow INAE, Fellow Alexander von Humboldt, Emeritus Professor of Mechanical Engineering, Indian Institute of Technology, Chennai, INDIA 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*Publisher:* Academic Press 
*Book Description:* 
*Process Heat Transfer Rules of Thumb* investigates the design and implementation of industrial heat exchangers. It provides the background needed to understand and master the commercial software packages used by professional engineers for design and analysis of heat exchangers. This book focuses on the types of heat exchangers most widely used by industry, namely shell-and-tube exchangers (including condensers, reboilers and vaporizers), air-cooled heat exchangers and double-pipe (hairpin) exchangers. It provides a substantial introduction to the design of heat exchanger networks using pinch technology, the most efficient strategy used to achieve optimal recovery of heat in industrial processes.

 Utilizes leading commercial software important to professional engineers designing heat exchangers.
 Illustrates design procedures using complete step-by-step worked examples. 
 Provides details on how to develop an initial configuration for a heat exchanger and how to systematically modify it to obtain a final design. 
 Abundant example problems solved manually and with the integration of computer software.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*Product Description*
This book presents the ideas and industrial concepts in compact heat exchanger technology that have been developed in the last 10 years or so. Historically, the development and application of compact heat exchangers and their surfaces has taken place in a piecemeal fashion in a number of rather unrelated areas, principally those of the automotive and prime mover, aerospace, cryogenic and refrigeration sectors. Much detailed technology, familiar in one sector, progressed only slowly over the boundary into another sector. This compartmentalisation was a feature both of the user industries themselves, and also of the supplier, or manufacturing industries. These barriers are now breaking down, with valuable cross-fertilisation taking place. 


One of the industrial sectors that is waking up to the challenges of compact heat exchangers is that broadly defined as the process sector. If there is a bias in the book, it is towards this sector. Here, in many cases, the technical challenges are severe, since high pressures and temperatures are often involved, and working fluids can be corrosive, reactive or toxic. The opportunities, however, are correspondingly high, since compacts can offer a combination of lower capital or installed cost, lower temperature differences (and hence running costs), and lower inventory. In some cases they give the opportunity for a radical re-think of the process design, by the introduction of process intensification (PI) concepts such as combining process elements in one unit. An example of this is reaction and heat exchange, which offers, among other advantages, significantly lower by-product production.


To stimulate future research, the author includes coverage of hitherto neglected approaches, such as that of the Second Law (of Thermodynamics), pioneered by Bejan and co- workers. The justification for this is that there is increasing interest in life-cycle and sustainable approaches to industrial activity as a whole, often involving exergy (Second Law) analysis. Heat exchangers, being fundamental components of energy and process systems, are both savers and spenders of exergy, according to interpretation. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

This part describes the heat exchanger types and defines quantitative relationships for solving of the equations for heat balance and temperature differences. It provides a unique collection of charts for mean temperature differences in industrial heat exchanger configurations. New methods and computer applications have been added for, among others, exchangers with three tube-side passes and applications for spiral and bayonet-type equipment. Also, newly developed methods for baffle design have been added and a new Section p rovided for Exergy Analysis and Entropy Generation to supplement the earlier presentation of Pinch Analysis. All three technologies stress the importance of the thermodynamic overview of the heat transfer process 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asif

Dear Mohamed Elhagar,

I need HTRI design manual, 3rd edition. Please share if you have.

Thanks

----------


## Mohamed

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]* 
*Product Description
*This wholly revised edition of a classic handbook reference, written by some of the most eminent practitioners in the field, is designed to be your all-in-one source book on heat transfer issues and problem-solving. It includes the latest advances in the field, as well as covering subjects from microscale heat transfer to thermophysical properties of new refrigerants. An invaluable guide to this most crucial factor in virtually every industrial and environmental process. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## winger2james

Excellent

----------


## asif

Thank you very much for excellent book

----------

thank u for these great books

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you very much

----------


## ecortezl

Thank you very much

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You Brother

----------


## ganis

many thanks sir

See More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## nhussain

God bless u

----------


## powerjiang

Thank you very much

----------


## alex2002

Does anybody have "Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 2002 (HEDH 2002)" ?


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

what is the password?

----------


## mhrizadi

> This part describes the heat exchanger types and defines quantitative relationships for solving of the equations for heat balance and temperature differences. It provides a unique collection of charts for mean temperature differences in industrial heat exchanger configurations. New methods and computer applications have been added for, among others, exchangers with three tube-side passes and applications for spiral and bayonet-type equipment. Also, newly developed methods for baffle design have been added and a new Section p rovided for Exergy Analysis and Entropy Generation to supplement the earlier presentation of Pinch Analysis. All three technologies stress the importance of the thermodynamic overview of the heat transfer process 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



what is the password?

----------


## nikagarwal

What is the password my friend?

----------


## jcuesta

Dear Mohamed Elhagar,

what is pasword for Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 

jcuesta

----------


## amrithgiridhar

even i need the password sir....could you please post it

----------


## amrithgiridhar

It would be of great help if you can post the following books sir

1. Practical Thermal Design of Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers by R. Mukherjee
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers And Cooling Towers: Thermal-Flow Performance
   Evaluation And Design
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please do suggest books and softwares for performance and evaluation of Air Cooled Heat Exchangers

thank you

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> This part describes the heat exchanger types and defines quantitative relationships for solving of the equations for heat balance and temperature differences. It provides a unique collection of charts for mean temperature differences in industrial heat exchanger configurations. New methods and computer applications have been added for, among others, exchangers with three tube-side passes and applications for spiral and bayonet-type equipment. Also, newly developed methods for baffle design have been added and a new Section p rovided for Exergy Analysis and Entropy Generation to supplement the earlier presentation of Pinch Analysis. All three technologies stress the importance of the thermodynamic overview of the heat transfer process 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



sir what is the password for this book?

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> This part describes the heat exchanger types and defines quantitative relationships for solving of the equations for heat balance and temperature differences. It provides a unique collection of charts for mean temperature differences in industrial heat exchanger configurations. New methods and computer applications have been added for, among others, exchangers with three tube-side passes and applications for spiral and bayonet-type equipment. Also, newly developed methods for baffle design have been added and a new Section p rovided for Exergy Analysis and Entropy Generation to supplement the earlier presentation of Pinch Analysis. All three technologies stress the importance of the thermodynamic overview of the heat transfer process 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Sir
Thanks a lot for such rare books....
One more help  what is the password ?

Praphulla

----------


## aseptman

Thanks mihd.net

See More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## dso

can anybody upload

Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Design, Second 
Edition by Sadik Kaka & Hongtan Liu  

any help is appreciated.

----------


## jakhan

Thank U so much

----------


## rsmyegpet

Hi friends,
link for the Handbook of Heat Teanfer is lost for all links
Please upload them once again for the benfit of members.
Tkanks in advance
rsmyegpet

----------


## gda.vijay

thank you very much for your great help

----------


## krahmer

> can anybody upload
> 
> Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Design, Second 
> Edition by Sadik Kaka & Hongtan Liu  
> 
> any help is appreciated.




Ill send the link to download this great book.

Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Desgin (S. Kakac)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Anyone has the ****** of: Pipelflow Expert 2009 v4.05... please send it to:
a_krahmer@yahoo.es

Bye

----------


## insult2injury

> can anybody upload
> 
> Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Design, Second 
> Edition by Sadik Kaka & Hongtan Liu  
> 
> any help is appreciated.



See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> Ill send the link to download this great book.
> 
> Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Desgin (S. Kakac)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot sir...

Praphulla

----------


## dso

thanks for sharing this book krahmer...

great post!!

----------


## srs311077

whats the password?

----------


## gda.vijay

Can any one pls upload  book of " heat exchanger selection and design by dq kern "

----------


## alwaw911

Excellent links...

----------


## prajwal

Excellent Post ....Thank You  :Smile: 

Best Regards


PrajwalSee More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## anwarahmad

Here is some reading on the flow fraction of the shell side that need to consider when designing heat exchanger. Here it is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anwarahmad

Flow fraction part 2 now available here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jdigiovanni

Thank you for these excellent books

----------


## jlosada

Thanks for the books

----------


## anwarahmad

Here is some reading on defining stream line when designing heat exchanger which is rarely covered in most of the reading materials. Check it out here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smartsiz

I need the solution manual of Process Heat Transfer by D. Q.Kern 
If anybody have it please upload it or share the link,

----------


## AlgerianRrefiner

Thank you very much indeed brother Mohammed for these  books, especially for my gradution project .I was looking for these books.

----------


## nilam

> Ill send the link to download this great book.
> 
> Heat Exchangers: Selection, Rating and Thermal Desgin (S. Kakac)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear,

Password link is not opening. Can you please send password on my email ID: nilam.sohnee@gmail.com ?

Thanks

----------


## funkkkky

hey man thank you sooooooooooooooooooooooo much u r the best

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## highlander3

Thanks a lot

----------


## Priyoyo

thank you for yuor share

See More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## highlander3

Thank you very much

----------


## weikeng

Thank you very muxch for this book , but this book need password, can i have the password.

----------


## medmane

thanks a lot for these books.

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much mohamed for sharing

----------


## Budiana

thanks a lot off for sharing

----------


## shfsart

Thanks for sharing knowledge...

----------


## asfandyar

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot Mohamed

----------


## Budiana

thanks for sharing

----------


## Budiana

thank you

----------


## ashfak59200

thanks a lot

----------


## Henry H

Thank you kindly for sharing with us.

See More: Heat Exchanger books

----------


## yadjours

thanks a lot

----------


## artan

im looking for book "Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers and Cooling Towers: Thermal-Flow Performance Evaluation and Desig" author is Detlev G. Kr&#246;ger. Maybe someone can share them?

----------


## zinokabyl

many thankx Mohamed

----------


## baronwisanggeni

anyone
please help me upload this ebook : Compact Heat Exchangers Kays And London Mcgraw Hill 

thank very much

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks in advance,

Amit

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samuelektro

Mr.... If by chance you have this book >
Maurice Stewart - Heat Exchanger Equipment Field Manual, 1st Edition...... Please share it... 

I will be pleased
Regards !

----------


## mhrizadi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rsmyegpet

Thanks mhrizadi for the useful posting
rsmyegpet.

----------


## suphonchai

thanks a lot for value book.

----------


## balaji_krishnan

Please can anyone share the book Heat Exchanger Equipment Field manual please

----------

